# New Life Spectrum Betta Formula/Aqua Culture Betta Pellet Food



## amethystlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok. I have been feeding Aqua culture Betta Pellet Food and I've heard from contributors to this forum that New Life Spectrum Betta Formula is better food! So - I bought NLS and low and behold it has only 37% protein versus 42% protein for the Aqua food. I thought I was buying a better product. Can somebody help explain this to me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I asked about this on the NLS forum and this is the answer I received:

"Not if a high quality, highly digestible form of protein is being used. That's the key. Also, the percentages listed on the labels are (minimum), not maximum"

Be that as it may, I feed the NLS Growth Formula with 50% protein & 9% fat.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to use Aqua Culture and my betta had to be taken off of it because it was too big for his mouth. I splurged and bought the NLS Small Fish formula which has more nutrients in it. Plus because it's smaller both of my betta's can eat it easily. It's the only thing besides brine shrimp that Maka will eat.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I also use the NLS small fish formula (0.5mm) for my betta, Leroy, but I've just switched over about a week and a half ago. I also have the Thera A regular (1mm). I found that Leroy might eat the 1mm ones, but not as readily as the 0.5mm because the 1mm are a bit too big for him. 

And I agree with the post that said it's a matter of the quality of the protein. No use in having high protein if the body can't process and use it. 

Amethystlady, I'm not familiar with the Aqua Culture food.... what are the ingredients in this food? It may be a little higher % in protein, but the ingredients might be low quality.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Quality>Quantity.


I am all for NLS all the way, it is ALL my fish's favorite. I go between the betta formula and the small fish formula, although some of my small bettas can only eat the small fish formula.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are good products. Aqua Culture is an HBH product and they use a lot of different types of "meals" in some of their products. The "meals" used can and often do contain aquatic renderings (leftovers from fish/aquatic canning processes). New Life Spectrum uses the actual whole fish/aquatic foods for their fish food. Therefore, the protein content can be a few percentages lower; But, the protein is in a more usable form for your aquatic friend/friends. Hope that makes a little more sense. I wouldn't quit feeding the HBH Aqua Culture though (unless you want). As, I stated they are both good products and I feed with both, also.


----------



## amethystlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your very thoughtful responses! NLS lists whole antarctic krill meal and whole herring meal as the first 2 ingredients. Aqua Culture Betta Pellet lists fish meal and shrimp meal as the 2 first ingredients. I do like the fact that NLS has a smaller pellet for my betta.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Quality>Quantity.
> 
> 
> I am all for NLS all the way, it is ALL my fish's favorite. I go between the betta formula and the small fish formula, although some of my small bettas can only eat the small fish formula.


So am I - ALL my fish (bettas & non-bettas) get NLS and are doing GREAT on it!!! :-D


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, I came across this fact sheet 
http://www.tqtf.com.au/pdf%27s/techSheetA4.pdf
on NLS foods, and if you wanted a higher % in protein, they also have a freshwater flake that has 49% protein.


----------

